# Xpipe and Kooks axle back muffler delete question



## ROACH (Jul 15, 2010)

I just ordered the magnaflow 2.5" xpipe and muffler delete from maryland speed. the car is stock and when I install these parts will it need any kind of tune or will I get a HP increase and it run okay without? I just bought a GTO and still learning about them so figured I'd just ask all you experts!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

With just those two parts you don't need to tune just for that. A tune will optimize everything and get you some extra horsepower, but is not required really until you do some more major items.


----------

